# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  بعدت عنكم في زحام مصر القديمة ....احاول اقابل ناس تانين؟؟

## وادكول مش معقول

في زحام مصر القديمة وشوارع عدت عليها السنين 
عملت فيها حاوي وسط ألوف وملايين
ونزلت دروب القهاوي آحاكي ناس متنطورين
اللي منهم بالخير لسه عمرانين
ومنهم ناس بالحقد قلوبهم مليانين
ومن زحام روس البني آدمين
وفي وسط بتوع ذره علي بياعين
علي ناس في الدنيا متقمعين
شفت من العينة اللي جايين

أصحاب وعلي الحب متجمعين
واللي من بلدنا بينادي ياهو سامعين
إبن بلد والمجدعة طبع الطيبين
والتاني من وطنا في بلاد الغربة من المتغربين
عارف إزاي يكون جنب المحتاجين
والاتنين مشكلتهم خلتهم من الحيرانين
لا عارفين يجيبوا حق المظلومين
ولا علي الحياد من الواقفين
بس لجل الحق دول من المحترمين
اللي وقت الشدة تلاقيهم من الصامدين

علي ناس بقه من بلاد الغربة موجوين
من بلاد الشام قهاوينا زايرين
وجوه نفوسهم لبلادنا كل حنين
رقة وعذوبة جرسها بيدي رنين

علي بنت حلوة شقية حستها من التايهين
فاكرة الطبخة غية أتاريها من الساذجين
الدنيا فيها كتير من الناس خاينين
يرموا الكلمة عليهم ويعملوا فيها غلبانين
بس مش قضيةلانهم مش عارفين انهم هما الخسرانين
والشقية اخرتها بخفة دمها هتبقي من الكسبانين

واللي من دمها اللي فاكره اهل الارض لسه خيرين
طيبتها وفكرها انها تفضل في طور المطنشين
هتخليها عرضه لطمع الطماعين
وتبقي دبيحة لكل من هب من الجزارين
لازم تفوق وعلي حقها تخاف ولا تبقي من الوهمانين
ولا تفضل علي طول كده من الناس الصبرانين

اما الباقي بقه حبة عيال لبش مجانين
علي القهاوي وفي الزحمة متلقحين

علي بتاع دين لسانه بيتمتم ياسين
في حاله وكان في القهوة من الواعظين

وشوية منهم في السياسة متكلمين
لسه بيفكروا في دير ياسين

وتلاقي شاعر علي اديبة بالأدب متمسكين
علي غيرهم يا خويا ...متعالين متكبرين
وهمه شوية أفاقين
أخرهم نصابين محتالين
بيقولوا كلام فشر كلام البياعين
تفتكره ساعات نداء السماكين
أو حتي رغي هواية الحلاقين
ينده بشعره يكلم ناس عاقلين
عاملينلي فيه آل إيه مثقفين
ومن جواهم عالم صراصير تافهين
مع ان الكلام لغة الزجالين
مش لعبة في ايد الدجالين

بس منكرش ان لقيت فيهم موهوبين
وللأدب والفن لسه محبين
مش لازم بالشعر يكونوا رغاين
بس من اوتار القلب عازفين
وبكلام الغير طلعوا من الحاسين

ياتري من كلامي بقيتوا من الزهقانين؟
ولا انتم مش فاهمانين؟
ولا لسه للشرح محتاجين؟
ولا يمكن فاكرني من الزنانين؟
او لاسمح الله أقصد ناس معينين؟
أو بأرمي علي اللي بمناخرهم محشورين؟
ولا حتي زانق نفس وسط الفنانين؟
وفي الادب يمكن من المتمحكين؟
بس أوعي منكم يقول بيستهبل وكبيره من الزبالين
انا بس بأرسم صورة لبشر بني آدمين
أو حتي اعتبروني علي القهوة ضمن ناس معدين
بس مستغربين
لا تخرجوني من القهوة ضلوعي مكسرين
ولو مش عاجبكم قولوا حتي بيجرب كلام في اخره ....ين؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

كلامك رائع 
واد كول مش معقول

ههههههه

و ربنا يستر علي الجميع 
يا اصيل  :;):

----------


## milly

كلامك فيه الكثير من الحقيقه !!!!!

وعلى رأي ابن البلد ربنا يستر على الجميع !!

----------


## ابن مصر

يا اخي لك واحشة
واد كول مش معقول
غاية من الروائعة والتنثيق
جميل--جميل  --مجهود  تشكر علية
تسلم ايدك --وواحشتني  
متغبش علينا --مكان محفوظ

مشرفنا العزيز  -- منتظرينك بفرغ الصبر
المنتدي من غير --ناقصك  --يا عزيزي
منتظر رد  --ابو دم خفيف  !!!!!!!!!!!
اخوك --عماد --او ابن  مصر

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

إنت جيت منين ؟؟؟ 

وحشتني قوي ............ 

:confused: 

:confused: 

طيب ما هما نفس الناس ........ تانين وتالتين مين بس ؟؟؟ 

:D

----------


## من اوتار القلب

لا ادري ماذا اقول لك ؟
ولكن ما يسعني قوله انك ترغمني علي احترامك اكثر فاكثر علي الرغم من انك تزيدني انبهارا بقدرتك العجيبة علي التحول من الفكاهة الي الحزن ومن ثم الي  ............فن راقي من فنون الزجل وصياغة الكلمات العامية التي تختلف نهائيا مع ما قدمته من خواطر لك .... وسؤالي هنا ؟؟ هل انت من قارئ هذا النوع من الفن ؟؟ والذي نبغ فيه راحلنا الكبير صلاح جاهين ومازال يتحفنا به احمد فؤاد نجم ؟؟؟

وكذلك اود ان اسالك سؤال ردا علي سؤال لك في الزجل السابق ؟؟الا وهو :
او لاسمح الله أقصد ناس معينين؟ 
أو بأرمي علي اللي بمناخرهم محشورين؟ 
لاني احسست فعلا انك توصف ناس تعرفهم بالفعل ..... وقد اتي لي الاحساس هذا من كلمات لا ادري هل تقصدني بها ام لا ؟ مع اني ادعوا الله ان اكون المقصود ....
بس من اوتار القلب عازفين 
وبكلام الغير طلعوا من الحاسين

واخيرا .... 
هل انت من المتسامحين ؟

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

مش عارفه أناديك أوتار ولا قلب ........ أصلهم هما الإثنين حساسين...... 
إدخل إتفضل ...... ومتستأذنش .......... ده أهل البيت كلهم بيك مرحبين... 
ده إنت ضفنا ...... لأ بقيت واحد منينا ......... وبكده تبقى زينا من الحاسين... 
بس قبل ما تقعد ............ قولي ....... 

أنغام أوتار القلب جابتك ............. ولا هو أنغام أوتار الحنين ؟؟؟



:D

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

[gl]ابن البلد[/gl] 
ماشي يا اللي من بلدنا .... ربنا يستر

[gl]ميلي[/gl] 
ربنا يستر ... ربنا يستر .... ليه هو انا عامل مصيبة ...؟
وبعدين انا كنت فاكر ان اللي من بلاد الشام قهوينا زايرين ما بيخافوش كده ؟؟
خلي قلبك جامد ....؟ علشان لو حصل حاجة تجيبيلي عيش وتبولة في السجن

[gl]ابن مصر[/gl] 
ايه ياعم وحشك ليه هو انا كنت مسافر ؟ ده انا يدوبك نزلت اتمشي في شوارعنا القديمة .... وبالامارة قابلتك ؟؟  مش انت برضه من المتغربين ؟؟؟؟

[gl]فيرجووو[/gl] 
ايه يا ستي هو اللي نعيده نزيده ؟؟  ما قولنا كنت علي القهوة ؟ 
صحيح طيبة ومن الطيبين بس لو تبطلي طور المطنشين

وبعدين سيبيلي من اوتار القلب ده بقه انا ليا معاه قعدة ؟؟

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

عزيزي من اوتار القلب ...

اسمحلي ارد عليك بكلام مزوق 
بس بجد ساعات في القلب بيحوق 
وللاعصاب برضه ممكن يروق 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البسمة بتبقي علي الشفايف مرسومين 
والضحك علي الخد يخلي الخدود مفرودين
بس ممكن وقتها يبقي الفكر والقلب معصورين
ونصحتي ليك اوعي تبقي من المكشرين
ده الهم والحزن كانوا ل جاهين ملازمين
وحتي نجم كمان كان دايما من المعتقلين
هو كده معناه انهم مكنوش من الفرحانين
وانت فعلا بكلامي من الحاسين
ياوتر من اوتاري العازفين
بكده اظن فهمت انك من المقصودين
اما عن ان كنت انا من المتسامحين
انا زي زي كل المصريين
التسامح طبعنا حتي لو كنا من المظلومين
والديانة عندنا مش كلمة علي بطاقة منقوشين
دي معاني في قلوب البشر محفورين
المهم اننا نكون لبعضنا مصدقين
ونكون لربنا من العابدين
وده اللي يخلي نفوس البشر صافيين
وفي حياتنا كده نبقي مبسوطين
الا شوية مننا للنصحية محتاجيين
هما مننا بس علي قلوبهم شوية حجر علي طين
بس لازم في يوم يرجعوا حتي لو مرت السنيين
وحتي لوكانوا من البشر اللي علي تعليمنا عامليين
لكن اخرهم ايه بشر بني آدميين
وبرضه لنا ولطبعنا هيكونوا راجعيين
وبطبعنا برضه هنبقي من المتسامحيين

----------


## ابن البلد

واد كول مش معقول 





























يوه نسيت 

واد كول مش معقول مشكور

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

مشكور علي ايه ؟ انا بجد في وصفك من الصادقين 
وحقيقي انت عندي من الاكرمين 
وباحس انك من اطيب الطيبين 
وحقيقي شبرا متجيب غير رجال مصريين 
بس عاوز اعرف بقيت كلامك فين ولا انت من التايهين 
ولا الرقابة عدت عليه ومشاركتك كانت من الممسوحين 
ولا البعيد طلع من الخوافين 
بس ما أظنش ده انت ابن بلد واجدع الاجدعين 
بس اوعي تزهق من كلامي وتبقي من المشلولين 
بعد الشر عليك وعن كل السامعين 
الا المتغاظ  مننا يولع ده لينا من الكارهين

----------


## ابن البلد

يا بني هو انت هتفضل تكتب الموضوع بال ياء والنون كده علي طول
كده هتبوخ 
و تكون فعلا من المكروهين هههههههههههه

ياله ورينا عرض كتافك هههههههههههه

يالهوي 120 سم 
بس


ربنا يستر 

و أنا مبخفش و أنت عارف أنا ممكن اعمل أيه أيههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المشكلة مش في الياء والنون دي كلها حروف هجاء 
ممكن ننطق بيها الصدق وممكن يكون رياء 
بننطق بيه كلمات دعاء 
وايدينا رافعينها للسماء 
بس المهم ميكونش في قلبك استياء 
ليصيبك مرض وداء 
من كلام واحدة حمقاء 
بقلمها تكتب حروف بلهاء 
ويكون كله كلام جفاء 
واخرتها تقول مفيش بنا عداء 
ده ربنا اللي فعل ماشاء 
ياعم احمده علي النون والياء 
دي احلي حروف الهجاء 
ولا انت عاجبك نفضل نقول ............ء 
زي المعيز ما تقول ماااااااااااااااااء

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يومندالةجزماتي


الواد حوكة العجلاتي ..
بعتلي صبيه ابن بنت الحاتي ..
قعد تحت شباكي ينادي ويهاتي ..
علي زعيق بيقول وطي صوتك .. كان جاي من جاراتي ..
وفي جزيرة القطن كنت حاضن مخداتي ..
ومن شباكي طلت عليه واحدة من خالاتي ..
مالك ياد؟ انت بتنادي علي فول حراتي ..
رد الواد ؟ وانا مالي ؟ انا يدوبك مرسال العجلاتي ..
ومن عز نومي قمت وضاع سباتي ..
ولان النوم عليا غالب ضاعت كلماتي ..
في ايه ؟ عاوز ايه ؟ هو النهارده يوم وفاتي ..
لايكون البعيد جاي يزيني في مماتي ..
سمعت ضحكة من شباك قصاد شباك حماتي ..
اتاريها واحدة من بنات عماتي ..
بترمي بالكلام ؟ خلاص بقيت فلاتي ..
ومصاحب السكري حوكة العجلاتي ..
وعليك من الصباحية بالمراسيل بيهاتي ..
طنشت بدل ما تكون دي بداية خناقاتي ..
وركزت مع الواد ورجعتله من شتاتي ..
قالي اخيرا فوقت يا عم الجزماتي ..
اصلي في الحقيقة اسكافي ودي شغلة حياتي ..
عاوز ايه من يا رخم ؟ يامنغص وقالق راحاتي ..
رد وقالي .. آل ايه ؟؟ كلم يا عم نبحت آهاتي ..
عم حوكة عاوزك بخصوص سوكة المغنواتي ..
بيقولوا في الحته عامل فيها الزناتي ..
ومشغل جعورته في القهاوي ليلاتي ..
رديت وانا مالي يا بني ؟ حد قالك اني قرداتي ..
سكيت شباكي في وش ابن بنت الحاتي ..
وللسرير رجعت اترميت في حضن مخداتي ..
زي ما يكون كان حلم من خيالاتي ..
ولما قومت سمعت عن عركة من عركات حاراتي ..
بين حوكة واللي بيقولوا عليه مغنواني ..
وكأني لا بالحكاية دريت ولا شوفت ابن بنت الحاتي ..

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

رجعت لنا من تاني بكلامـها... بتنقر..
وبين علاقتنا بينا ببعضنا ... بتتحشر..
وكلامها زي الطوب في دماغنا ... بتعور..
والقذف فيها زي مفيد داء ما ... يتغير..
مع ان الكلام واضح بس في الاسامي ... بتحور..
وعلي الاساءة في المشاركة ... بتدور..
وايه ذنب وصف الليل اللي لمنتدانا .. منور..
ولا سيد جروحه اللي جروحه هو ... مصور..
وانت يا اللي حامينا وللمشكلة مش ... مقدر..
غير كلام الحور اللي في الاصل ســوس  .. بينخور..
قولها ما تحول تاني تلسـن وعلينا لا ... تتهور..
وعرفها اننا بوشنا عنه في يوم ... هندور..
واحسنلها عننا وعنهم بلسانها ... تقصر..



بس بصراحة ... مش حاسين انه فيهم وفينا ... بيجرح..
مش عارف ... انت دخلك فينا وفكلامنا ايه ... يا مقرح..

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انت كمان شاعر يا كول ما شاء الله00 ده ولى العهد حيبقى عبقرى ان شاء الله 0 تسلم ايدك0

----------


## Eskandarani

بحبك ياواد ياكول

وشكرا على الزجل الجميل

وبحب قوي المبحلقاتي الأحول ابو سنتين وكل ما اشوفه افطس من الضحك

تمنياتي بكل التوفيق والسعادة والنجاح ..و تكون اعظم زجالي المحروسة
 بس ابقى افتكرنا و ما تنسانشي

اخوك إسكندراني

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

الاشي اشي ... والنبي اختشوا 

ولا البعاد علي الدم مابيختشوا 

تفتيش وطلبتـــــــوا ... يانــــاس اختشــــوا 

طلبتوا وفتشتـــــوا ... ياناس اختشـــــــوا 

بيوت وهـــــــدمتوا ... يانـــــــاس اختشوا 

اراضي ودهستـــوا ... يانــــــــاس اختشوا 

علي الحرب عزمتوا ... طب ليه ما بتختشوا 

ع الناس هتفتــــروا ... طب ليه ما بتختشوا 

لو صدام امسكـوا .. بس ياريت بقه تختشوا

----------


## جمال حمدان

الاخ العذب / وادكول مش معقول

كأني بك جالسا بقرب ساقية وامامك مساحة ارض خضراء متدثرا جلابية ابن البلد وبين شفاهك ارغول وتعزف  ملحمة شجية  بمفردات سهلة وعفوية وبسيطة بها طيبة ابن البلد من غير سذاجة , ووفائه بدون منٍّ او مباهاة..
لله درك ايها الفنان الذي نثر امامنا قطعا من الفسيفساء سهلة في التركيب ثرية في ابعادها إن رصت في امكانها الصحيحة ..

رايتك اخي العزيز – بعفوية – وذكاء ,  تقلب جمر صدر متقد , وتنفخ في رياحين فكرك .. فاكرمتنا بقهوتك البلدية وأذكيتنا بما تضوع من طيبك وعطرك ..

والله لهو هذا عين الإبداع..  والذي يظنه البعض سهلا , ولكنه لا يؤتى إلا لذوي القلوب والمبصرة والعقول المتقدة ..فلله درك ايها الفنان, العازف, الرسام , ما اشجى عزفك وما أمتع الحانك

وقبلة على جبينكم ايها الاخ الحبيب
اخوكم م جمال حمدان

----------


## أشجان الليل

:: واد كوول...
ماشاء الله عليك......
 ::

----------


## ابن مصر

واللة مشاء اللة عليكرامي اخي العزيز
دة انت شاعر بقي وانا خر من يعلم 
خفةدمك وراك فين ماتروح 
تسلمي اخي العزيزة
ابن مصر

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اخي العزيز ابن مصر --- اختي العزيزة اشجان 

كسفتوني بجد ( ميغركمش انا اصلي وش كسوف ) واشكركم جدا جدا جداااااا


اخي جمال حمدان ..........

 ::o:  بجد مش عارف اقولك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟   بس هاقولك قريب .....

انت بجد انسان رائع .....

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يا عالم خلوا بالكم من عيالكم 
وشوفوا اللي متربص لخيالكم

وسط هوجة الدولار واقتصاد بلادكم
ولابوش والفريسة اللي هي عراقكم

علي حبة هموم من ضمن مشــــاكلكم
والخناقة اللي دايرة بين اهل حارتكم

لازم تاخدوا بالكم برضه حبة من عيالكم
ولا تفهموا غلط وتروحوا تقفلوا بيبانكم

انا مش قصدي تقعدوا من المــــدارس عيالكم
انا باتكلم علي عيال العدو نساهم من بالكم

ولا لسه احد فاكر محمد الدره واخـــــواته ولاد عمامكم
وخلي بالك ده لسه الطاحونه هتلف علي عيال عراقكم

وصدام لا هينفعهـــــــم ولا حتي هينفعكم
وشارون في الهوجة هيغور علي عيالكم

ساعتها لا هيكونوا ولاد فلسطينكم ولا حتي عراقكم  
المصيبة هنا ان البعيد يلف و  يجـــور علي ولاد بلدكم

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ايه اخرت الكلام الحلو اللي بالمالتي كـالـور مزوق
اللي في بعضهم وفي الجته والله ما يمكـن يحوق
بنقول كلام في دنيتنا لا يمكن في يــــوم يتسوق
لسه بيقولوا خريطة طريق و ســــلام..اه .. بتتروق
فينها من زمان واحنا في المصايــــف لسه بنروق
فالحين بالكلام وفتحت الصــــــدر بس احنا نبهوق
ومن الجامعة خارجيـــــــن ونرجع لما ليها نتشوق
فينك يا وحدة يا اللي بجد العــــربي ليها متشوق
ولا المصالح طغت ويا اللي نفسي بقـــــت بتتفوق

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كول
كانت فين الكلمات الجميلة دي من زمان ؟
و فين الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليه توقفت عن الكتابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت فعلاً مبدع مبدع مبدع في العامية
فكرة+روعة في تناولها+سخرية لاذعة+مقدرة شاعرية + بساطة في الأسلوب

قرأت الموضوع سريعاً ولي عودة أخرى لمعانقة هذا الابداع مع عتاب شديد للتوقف عن الاستمرار في الابداع

كل التحية و التقدير 
و كل عام و أنت بكل الخير
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

يا عم بلاش مجاملة وكـــــــــــــــلام معسول 
لاخد فيا قلم واشتــــــــرك في دورة سيول
وفكري ييجي ويــــــــروح و يبقي مشلول
ولساني يرجع من تاني يبرطــــــــم ويقول
واخرت المتمه يرجع من تاني لساني يطول
علي المفتــــــــــري بس مش كل اللي يقول
وانسي المجدعــــــــــــــة اللي للكل تعول

عندك بنت مصر المجدعـــــــة منها ما تبور
وابن البلد اللي دماغـــــــــــــــه لينا بيدور
وامله المنتدي بتاعنــــــــــــا يبقي منصور
وفيرجو الطيبة شاعــــــــــة منها زي النور
ومصراوي علي العمـــدة خفــــــة دم بتفور
وابن مصر قايد صوابعه لينا شمـــع من نور
وكتير منهم زي العلم بيرفــــــــرف مشهور

واوعي  تقول اني الباقي عن بالي منطور 
دي بس القافية خلصـــــــت لا حد مني يثور

انا ممكن للكـــلام احور
وبالاعذار من تاني ابرر

ولا ليـــه حتي ابرر 
ما اقول كلام مكرر

سمسمة علي جنان  دول عســــــــل مكرر
وهبه اللي رايها عندي زي المنهــــج مقرر
واسلام اللي بجد كلامه ليا في الظلمة منور
عشان بحبك زي اخ ليا .................. تصور 
واشجــــــــــــــــــــــان اللي لليل بدر منور 

ولا تقولي كلام في البتنجان ولا حتي مقور
ولا تفتكــــــــــــــر اني زي السوس بينخور
ولا تقــــول اني عامل دماغ ولا حتي مأفور 

ده كلام من قلبي طالع للي يسمع واللي مش ..... يكبر

----------


## العمدة

إيه الجمال والروعه دي يا وادكوووووول  :: 

أول مرة أشوف الموضوع ... حاجة جميلة جداً جداً  :: 

تحياتي لك .. وأكمل .. فعلاً موضوع متميز .. أستغرب كيف لم أراه من قبل  :: 

لك خالص التيحة .

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : وادكول مش معقول_ 
> *يا عم بلاش مجاملة وكـــــــــــــــلام معسول 
> لاخد فيا قلم واشتــــــــرك في دورة سيول
> وفكري ييجي ويــــــــروح و يبقي مشلول
> ولساني يرجع من تاني يبرطــــــــم ويقول
> واخرت المتمه يرجع من تاني لساني يطول
> علي المفتــــــــــري بس مش كل اللي يقول
> وانسي المجدعــــــــــــــة اللي للكل تعول
> 
> ...


*
لا تعليق

بجد ما عنديش تعليق غير عتاب شديد جدا لأنك متوقف عن الكتابة في اللون ده 
انت فعلا رائع يا كول   
و أنا والله بحبك أخ حبيب جداً

ربنا يحفظ لك قلمك و يحفظ لك موهبتك ، وحرام ان الموهبة دي تتوقف 

كل تقديري و إعجابي 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

لا تقولي عتـــــــــــاب ولا عليا  تلوم
ده الفكــــــــر في بالي والله مهموم
وباحس اني عن بلـــــــدي انا محروم
الدنيا بتمطـــــوح فيا وكأني مسموم
ده الفكر اللي بالي زي حقي مهضوم
وكأن قلمي بقه كوبيا سنـــه مقسوم
هتقولي مــــــــالك كلامك مش مفهوم
هاقـــولك منا مش فاهم ليه انا مهموم

لكن والله انا راضي بحالي والمقسوم

----------


## سمسمة

*



			
				سمسمة علي جنان دول عســــــــل مكرر
			
		

الله الله الله

ياصلاة النبى عليا

بقيت عسل ومكرر كمان 

اكيد عسل اسود ياكول

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


بس بجد

ابداعات روعة

ايه الشطارة دى

ايه الحلاوة دى

ايه الطعامة دى

<--------------------ال يعنى بعمل زى بتاعك

خخخخخخخ

:100:

البروف سمسمة..:112:*

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

من اخر الدنيا ومن جــوه ضواحي الريف
جه عم حميـــــــــده ابو وش سمح واليف
للفرن بتاع الحـــــــــاجة الست ام شريف
للشغل يدور ما هو اصله كان لسه عفيف
ميمدش ايده لو عيشتــــــــه حتي خريف
وفي اصله فــــــران ولا احــــرف حريف
وفي اجدع فرن يــــدوس لو حتي مخيف
وفي حضنه يضمـــــه ويقول اه يا لطيف
والنار بتوهــــــــــوج منـه زي الاشكيف
وحميدة واقف بيقــــــــول الصهـد ظريف
بس الحرفة في مصــــــــر مش زي الريف
في ام الدنيا الحريف ده الــــواد الحنتيف
اللي يخلي من الحوق اجـــــــدعها رغيف
وحجمه يبقي زي الورقــــــة في ارشيف
فين يا عم حميــــــدة لما كنت لسه عفيف
ولا انت زي الباقي زندك علي حد السيف
ولو مش عاجبك اسرح وورينا وش الضيف 
يا اما تخسه وتخليه زي الفتلـــة يا خفيف

----------


## بنت مصر

يخليك ياكول  ومن عين الحسود يحميك
والقليل يزيد ويكتر بالعبيط في ايديك
كلامك سكر وكتابتك  بتشهد ليك
بانك فنان ومبدع ماشاء الله عليك
بنحسبك مالكش الا في فك التكشيرة اتاريك
سوسة كتابة ولو بطلت تاني حنبظظ عينيك


وعجبي

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : وادكول مش معقول_ 
> *لا تقولي عتـــــــــــاب ولا عليا  تلوم
> ده الفكــــــــر في بالي والله مهموم
> وباحس اني عن بلـــــــدي انا محروم
> الدنيا بتمطـــــوح فيا وكأني مسموم
> ده الفكر اللي بالي زي حقي مهضوم
> وكأن قلمي بقه كوبيا سنـــه مقسوم
> هتقولي مــــــــالك كلامك مش مفهوم
> هاقـــولك منا مش فاهم ليه انا مهموم
> ...


*
أخي الحبيب و المبدع الرائع كول
وقاك الله الهموم ، وحباك براحة البال و الفكر
و في انتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك العامية المميزة

كل عام و أنت بكل الخير
لك محبتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

خبر عاجل :  
قررت وزارة السياحة زيادة أسعار الحج السياحي لهذا العام بنسبة 10 % عن اجمالي اسعار الرحلات في العام الماضي بسبب ارتفاع سعر الريال السعودي في مقابل الجنيه المصري. 

كما قررت الوزارة تأجيل استلام خطابات الضمان من الشركات السياحية لحين انتهاء لجان معاينة المساكن وعودة مندوبي الشركات وكانت غرفة الحج السياحي تلقت نهاية الاسبوع الماضى كشوف 156 شركة سياحية باجمالي عدد حجاج 3353 . 



يا واش يا واش بالراحة علينا
ده الحمل والله زاد علينا
ده فرض لازم علينا ولينا 
ياناس ياهو حنوا علينا
دي مش سياحة معروضة لينا
ده واجب مفروض علينا
ومنين نجيب ما استطاعت ايدينا 
ولا نهز عشان تبقي عادة فينا
ونطوف بعدها نمسح ذنوبنا بخطاوينا
فكر وشوف مين يستحق فينا
احنا ولا اللي بيترقص علي اغانينا

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

آه .. ياني آه .... لو ترجع يا شبا بي

شفت يا ابني أخرت شغلانة الجا بي
كنت بهز الأرض ولا اجدع عرا بي
والكل عاملي حساب ولوحتي فرا بي
بس الحق حق ؟ أنا فعلا  نلت عقا بي

آه .. ياني آه .... لو ترجع يا شبا بي

بعد ما طحت وبالواسطة كنت مرا بي
وبقوت الناس ياابني حشيت فـ جرا بي
و بحمده تبت وباتعبد فـ خلوة  محرا بي
مستني.. يوم ما اسمع من ربي عتا بي

آه .. ياني آه .... لو ترجع يا شبا بي

اخبر؟؟ يوم ما بإشارة رفعني غرا بي
وسمعني من الناس همس يغر جنا بي
ولما يعلي صوت يبقي صوت كلا بي
يومها..  يوم ما خسرت احب أحبا بي

آه .. ياني آه .... لو ترجع يا شبا بي

خميتني الدنيا الفانية بلونها... العنا بي
فوقني ضميري وقال دي لونها هبا بي

آه .. ياني آه .... لو ترجع يا شبا بي

لانزاح هم الذكري وغيرت بلساني جوا بي
لسؤال كرهني من نفسي ومن حتى شرا بي
ها ؟؟ موافق تسمع وتطعني وتكون الجا بي
وبالامرتغمض و تنفذ ؟ وليا يا جابي تحا بي

آه .. ياني آه .... لو ترجع يا شبا بي
بلقمة وراحة البال اقفل عليا أنا با بي

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بقولها لكل جاحد لســــــــــــــه ما عـرف
قصاد ابوه في المحاكـــــــــــــــــم وقف
 ده ابوك اللي خلي لحياتـــــــــــــك هدف
كبرك وحس انه بــــــــــــيك حقـق هدف
 وقدامه بتكــــــــــــــــبر وهـو كله شغف
 يشوفك راجل جنبـــــــــه في الشدة تقف
ما يعرف انك هترجع تقولــه يادي القرف
كان في حياتك ســـــند وبيه تشـد الكتف
وعمره ما في حياتــــك حشـر ميت انف
لكن لحياتك يقفلك وقفـــــــــت ميت الف
ولما كبر وبقه في لحظـــــــــــــة ضََعف
رديتله جميله  بالعــــــــــــــــكس ضٍعف
وبدل يا جاحد ما تقدمــــــــله ميت اسف
تخليه يا جاحـــــــــــــد في المحاكم يلف
وقدام القاضي يا عيني مش قــــادر يقف

----------


## ابن البلد

منك لله يا رامي 
فكرتني بالذي مضي :D

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *منك لله يا رامي 
> فكرتني بالذي مضي :D*



فكرتك :confused: :confused: بالذي مضي ..  ::eek::  ::eek:: 

ليه انت جابي ..؟؟  :4:  ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

ياريت 
كنش ده بقه حالي يا عمونا  ::

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *ياريت 
> كنش ده بقه حالي يا عمونا *



قالوا للفقير ايش بكاك وخلاك تعـــــدد  يا عيني
قال ضيق الحال و الجوع فرتكـــــوا مصاريني
قالوله تاخد قوت الناس وتستحمـــــــل وتعاديني
قال لو عالعداوة مش مهم هو انـــــت هتشتريني
بس قوت الناس ودعاهم تفتكر ضميري هيخليني 
الجوع اهون من لما راحـةالبال تروح ما تجيني


اوعي تقول ياريت بقه .... هههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

صح يا كول
راحه البال
اللهم أرزقنا رحه البال

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

حكايتي مع الزمان
حكاية ملهاش في قلبي امــــان 
عن حب وقلب لقلبي خــــــان 
بقسوة من غير رحمة وحنــان 

حكايتي مع الزمان
حكاية حبي اللي راح وكـــان
عايش بيدور في كل مكــــــان
بيدور علي نعمة النسيـــــــان

حكايتي مع الزمان
حكاية لـــــكل من حب انسان
حبيبه فات  وساب له المـكان
ما ساب حتي لقلبه عنــــوان

حكايتي مع الزمان
حكاية لما قلبي عليــــه هان
علي حبيبي اللي باع وخان
وباع كل اللي ما بينا وكان


حكايتي مع الزمان
انا قلبي اصبح خبــــر كان
وبعده عايش علي الاشجان
ولسه بيدور علي النســـيان

----------


## ماما زوزو

*:13::13::13::13::13::13::13:

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
والله برافو عليك جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ياراجل ياعسل ياسكر ياابو شهودة:130:

كلامك جميل وعسل مسكر
ولو انى ماليش فى الشعر والادب
حقيقى تسلم ايديك وعنيك...........*
:126:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

بكلام الحلوة الطعمة مها
يبقي المدح بكده انتهي
ويكقيني كلمة منـــــــها
وسلام مني لهــــــــــــا
دي شهادة افخــــــربها

----------


## بنت مصر

بجد بجد رهيب ياكول يا مبدع  ::

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ربنا يخليكي يارب ... يا بنت مصر ده انتي اللي ارهب الرهبة برهبتين وربع

----------


## خالد المصرى

ايه يا عم الجمال ده 

ما شاء الله عليك 

ولا باين عليك انك فنان  :7: 
الى ظهرلى رامى الانسان 
العايش بخيال فنان  :: 
يحاكى اساطير الرومان
وينتصر على مر الازمان  ::eek:: 
شاهراً رايه موشيه الالوان :: 


تحياتى رامى وفقك الله دوماً

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : خالد المصرى_ 
> *ايه يا عم الجمال ده 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك 
> 
> ولا باين عليك انك فنان 
> الى ظهرلى رامى الانسان 
> العايش بخيال فنان 
> يحاكى اساطير الرومان
> ...


مش باين عليا اني فنــــــــــان 
ليه شايفني بجبة وقفـــــــطان
دول حتي بيقولوا كلامي جنان
وتفكيرهم زيي فكري بامعــــان
وطبيعي اكــــون انســـــــــــان
منا منهم مــــن بني انســــان 
عايش بخيـــــــــــــــال فنــــان 
يمكن روحي روح الفرســـــــان
يحارب في اي مـــكــــــــــــــان 
ويمسك دفه ولا اجـــــدع ربان
بس النصر بايـــــد الرحمـــــــن
لا بايدي ولا ايـــــد النعمــــــان
اما موضــــــوع اساطير الرومان 
دي حكاية من حكاوي زمـــــان
وكنت قربت انســـــــاها كمان
لولا كلامك رجع ليالي زمـــــان

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
ما شاء الله عليك يا كول

عندك قدرة رائعة على توظيف العامية ، و أظن لديك قدرة على ( الارتجال )

ماشاء الله ، و نتمنى ألا تحرمنا من كتاباتك الرائعة دائماً
مش تغيب علينا بالسنة :D

لك وافر محبتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## ابن البلد

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : إسلام شمس الدين_ 
> ما شاء الله عليك يا كول
> 
> عندك قدرة رائعة على توظيف العامية ، و أظن لديك قدرة على ( الارتجال )



يعني بتعرف تمشي علي رجليك زي الناس يا بني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه  :5: :D ::

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

:confused::confused:
بمشـي وزي الناس يا خفه
بس حاسب لا تجيلك بلــوه
من مشيك ورا البت الـمـوزه
بترمي كلام تعاكس الحـلوه
وفي مرة تجيلها الهمـــــــه
وبضهر ايديها وبكل القـــــوه
تناولك قلمين علي غفلــــه
وبوصلة ردح تجيبلك لهـــــوه

 :4: بتجيبوا الكلام لنفسيكم:D هههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

لهوه يعني ايه ؟؟؟


:D بعاكس الموزززه ههههههههه 


السيء لا يري الناس إلا سواء لانه يراهم بعين طبعه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


خدي دي  :81:

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : وادكول مش معقول_ 
> *:confused::confused:
> 
> 
> 
> بتجيبوا الكلام لنفسيكم:D هههههه*


:D :D :D
و الله عندك حق يا كول

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *
> 
> السيء لا يري الناس إلا سواء لانه يراهم بعين طبعه
> 
> 
> خدي دي *



انا بتكلم علي معاكســــــة بنــات حــواء
وانت تقولي بشوف الناس كلهــم ســواء
خليتهم يفتكروا بنتخانق اللي هم القــراء
وخلي حسابنا لما اشوفك في حته عراء
ولا اصطادك حتي في شـــــــــــارع فضاء
وياويلك لو اصطدتك في الصحــــــــــــــراء
هافرمك واكتب عليك للبيع والشــــــــراء

----------


## حسام عمر

كلامك رائع 
واد كول مش معقول

----------


## حسام عمر

كلامك رائع 
واد كول مش معقول


كل التحيه ليك يا رامى


ويرب ترجع للمنتدى بالسلامه

----------

